# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  شناسه انتخاب رشته:

## n1ma

دوستان 
                         شناسه انتخاب رشته 
دانشگاه آزاد رو از کجا گیر بیارم

----------


## somi

> دوستان 
>                          شناسه انتخاب رشته 
> دانشگاه آزاد رو از کجا گیر بیارم


از سنجش

کارنامه کنکور 95تو نگا کن اون پایینش نوشته شناسه انتخاب رشته ازاد

----------

